# Kampf der Künstler #2



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (6. November 2009)

Wer die Regeln nicht kennt: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t&p=1697581 

Taktloss 30

Shining 30

Army of the Pharaohs 30

Shai Hulud 30

Carcass 30


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. November 2009)

Ähh, wieso machste nochmal einen Thread auf, den es mit 91 Stein schon gibt und du genau weißt, dass es ihn gibt?!
Und es nichtmal begründest wieso.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (6. November 2009)

Der TE des ersten Threads ist aber gebannt, weswegen sich die Hall of Fame und die Hall of Shame nicht mehr aktualisieren lassen.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. November 2009)

sollte man dann nicht lieber auf ein paar mehr interessengebiete eingehen?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. November 2009)

Schreibs in den Ausgangspost, dass du den Thread neu machst, weil der andere gebannt ist.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (6. November 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> sollte man dann nicht lieber auf ein paar mehr interessengebiete eingehen?


Wir haben ziemlich außergewöhnlichen Deutschen Underground-Rap, Ami Underground Rap, Melodic Hardcore Punk, Death Metal/Grindcore und Depressive Black Metal.

5 Interessensgebiete. Wenn sie dir nicht gefallen, kannst du ja deinen Beitrag dazu leisten und anfangen, einen Künstler/eine Band raus zu drängen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. November 2009)

Taktloss 28 KILL

Shining 30

Army of the Pharaohs 30

Shai Hulud 30

Carcass 32 SAVE

mir sagt jetzt keine deiner künstler wirklich zu...


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (6. November 2009)

Taktloss 30 Save
Shining 30
Army of the Pharaohs 28 Kill
Shai Hulud 30
Carcass 32


----------



## Bloodletting (6. November 2009)

Vielleicht sollte man die HoS und die HoF vom alten Thread übernehmen und da weiter machen, wo der erste aufgehört hat.


----------



## Skatero (7. November 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man die HoS und die HoF vom alten Thread übernehmen und da weiter machen, wo der erste aufgehört hat.


Wäre sinnvoll.

Taktloss 28 kill
Shining 30
Army of the Pharaohs 28
Shai Hulud 30
Carcass 34 save


----------



## dragon1 (7. November 2009)

Wäre sinnvoll.

Taktloss 26 kill
Shining 30
Army of the Pharaohs 28
Shai Hulud 30
Carcass 36 save


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Taktloss 24 kill
Shining 30
Army of the Pharaohs 28
Shai Hulud 30
Carcass 38 save


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (7. November 2009)

Taktloss 26 Save
Shining 30
Army of the Pharaohs 26 Kill
Shai Hulud 30
Carcass 38


----------



## dragon1 (7. November 2009)

Taktloss 24 kill
Shining 30
Army of the Pharaohs 26
Shai Hulud 30
Carcass 40 save


wenn carcass in hof und Taktloss in HoS ist, bringt RICHTIGE bands 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (7. November 2009)

Taktloss 26 Save
Shining 28 Kill
Army of the Pharaohs 26
Shai Hulud 30
Carcass 40





dragon1 schrieb:


> wenn carcass in hof und Taktloss in HoS ist, bringt RICHTIGE bands
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Loling Park?


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Loling Park?



bitte nicht 

Taktloss 24 kill
Shining 28 
Army of the Pharaohs 26
Shai Hulud 30
Carcass 42 save


----------



## dragon1 (7. November 2009)

Hmm...disturbed, dragonforce, rob zombie, spellbane, rhapsofy of fire apoaklyptische reiter Evanescence?


Taktloss 22 kill
Shining 28 
Army of the Pharaohs 26
Shai Hulud 30
Carcass 44 save


----------



## Lillyan (7. November 2009)

Knüpft bitte an das alte Spiel an. Den alten Thread werde ich dann sperren, schreibt mir deswegen eine PN, wenn der Thread erstellt ist.


----------

